# E38 engine rpm idle problem



## samuelalex89 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi guys I drive a '97 E38 728i
and i am having an engine problem.
While i'm driving the engine starts maintaining 2000 rpm
if i stop and put neutral it start going to 3000 rpm and to 2000 and again again.after i shut it down and try to start it sometimes it hardly starts.
I don't know where to start from any ideas?
I forgot it's automatic gearshift and i don't think i made somethink on the engine before it started doing this.


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

Check the mechanical throttle assembly while the motor is off. Move it back and forth to full throttle slowly, if you feel it catching at all use some WD-40 or another form of lube to free it up.


----------

